# Does your hedgie prefer watermelon or MEALWORMS?



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

I didn't think it was possible, but last night Pearl had a bowl with watermelon and mealworms together. She went right for the WATERMELON!! She ate several bites of watermelon (sniffing it out between mealworms) before she finally had some mealies. Crazy!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

Watermelon for my Feral she loves it!


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

:shock: I must try that! Carlos doesn't eat ANYthing but mealworms, besides his kibble. No chicken, no cilantro, no boiled egg, no melon... nothing! So if some hedgies like watermelon over mealworms, maybe it's worth a try  And if not, I'll eat it myself :lol:


----------



## Renee_Darton (Jan 17, 2011)

I never thought to try watermelon with quillbert!!
He refuses to eat meal worms (or any other snack food for that matter), so hopefully he takes a shining to watermelon!!


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

I've never given Holly watermelon, but i should try it next time. Holly loves Mealies though!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Kashi is mealies all the way. He tasted watermelon when he was younger and hasn't touched it since..


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I have to say my mighty little carnivore, who devours his meatballs every night, goes straight to the watermelon every time. Granted, he hoovers up any insects he finds on the way...but he is definitely headed for the watermelon.

And at long last, by patiently mixing watermelon with other fruit...ANY other fruit...EVERY other fruit..he will happily eat cantaloupe and honeydew, as well.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lily's a melon hog as well. Watermelon's her favorite by far, but she likes cantaloupe and honeydew now too. Now I kind of want to try setting watermelon and mealies out and seeing which one she goes for first!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Watermelon... I've never given Daisy any of that before... my gerbils and hermit crabs get so offended with watermelon I never gave it a second thought for Daisy... will now... I still can't figure out why the gerbils and crabbies don't like it....


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Watermelon, honey dew melon then mealworm was Rose's preference. When she was extremely sick and had stopped eating, she would still try her best to eat a tiny amount of watermelon.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Milly likes both a lot. I've never tested which one she likes more, but she goes crazy for both.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

So cute! I can't imagine Liam passing up mealies for watermelons, but stranger things have happened, I suppose. I'm totally going to buy one of those fruit cups today and save the honeydew and cantaloupe for Liam to try - because I HATE melon! :lol:


----------

